# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد >  مشکل فونت فارسی در لینوکس

## dkhatibi

من در فارسی وقتی صفحات وب را باز می کنم که فارسی است، کلمات را به شکل جدا از هم(حرف به حرف) می بینم(مثلا سایت برنامه نویس) برای رفع این مشکل جه باید بکنم؟
ضمنا چگونه می شه فارسی نوشت؟

----------


## tux-world

اگه جدا از هم مینویسه معنیش اینکه که فونت فارسی رو درست نمیشناسه
از چه توزیعی استفاده می کنین؟
می تونین از کنترل سنتز قسمت زبان فارسی رو انتخاب کنین

----------


## dkhatibi

من از Fedora6 استفاده می کنم.اگر زبان را هم فارسی کنم کل منوها به این شکل در می آیند.

----------


## tux-world

منظورم انتخاب زبان در session ها نیست منظورم انتخاب فارسی همراه انگلیسی هستش  قسمت language در کنترل سنتر اونجا رو یه نگاه کوچیک بکنین حله . موفق باشید

----------


## dkhatibi

من تو کنترل سنتر فارسی رو ندارم ؛ عربی را اضافه کردم جواب نداد.

----------


## memimo

این لینکو نگاه کن درسته ماله ubuntu ولی با یکم تغییر دستورات تو Fedora هم قابل اجراست.
http://www.hezardastan.org/breezy_persian_support/

به اینجا هم یک سری بزن:
http://fpf.sourceforge.net/per/index.html

----------


## dkhatibi

مشکل فارسی نویسی با اضافه کردن فونتهای ویندوز به لینوکس حل شد.
برای انجام این کار فونتهای شاخه ی ویندوز را به شاخه ی فونت اضافه کنید، در فدورا 6 ابتدا Alt+F2 بعد نوشتن /:font برای رفتن به شاخه ی فونت

----------


## ahrnazemi

سلام 
‍روی فونت مورد نظر دبل کلیک میکنی وقتی باز شد گزینه install را میزنی به همین راحتی برای فونتهای وینوز با ‍‍÷سوند TTF تو لینوکس اوبونتو جواب گرفتم!

----------

